# MP bad for business?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is MP soap bad for business?  Everywhere i look online the soap stores are selling cold process...doesn't anyone sell MP?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2008)

That is kinda like asking "Are oranges bad for biz? Everywhere I look I see apples." Different people want different things. I only buy CP for myself & my husband, but I only make & sell glycerin soap (M&P).

You have to figure out who you want your customers to be & then figure out which one would they prefer.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you make all natural MP? A lot of the base has chemicals in it. I've found a few people that supply all natural MP.  That's the problem i'm having. The base I have right now has chemicals in it and I hate to sell the soap because i wanted to sell all natural products, but i'm stuck with the base...so what do i do?
I eventually want to offer both CP and MP.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2008)

I left a list of suppliers in your other thread about natural vs. cheap.

I use both bases. When I want to make a luxury soap I usethe natural shea  buter base from SFIC but have to charge more for it If I want to turn out inexpensive soap I use the cheaper bases that contain chemicals.

I have some selling venues here the customers realy want the natural ase & don't mind paying more & other venues where they just want a pretty soap that is cheap & they are OK w/ the chemicals. Aslong as you label proper you are OK.

You can sell both,  natural luxury soap and a glycerin economical soap.

The chemicals do not bother me personally. They have all been approved by the FDa and therefore are safe, IMHO.


----------



## earthsessencellc (Sep 2, 2008)

I make both M&P and CP.... Honestly with M&P you can add fresh herbs and use essential oils that you can't in CP soaps, what I mean is, in M&P soaps you are less likely to loose the actual 'healing' benefits of the essential oil than in CP because of the amount of heat CP soap will generate..... and when you add flowers or herbs to CP soap a lot of time they turn into black or dark spots rather than looking like a rose or lavender.... Also, I like M&P for novelty soaps for b0day parties and as gifts and such..... People like both, I don't think it's 'bad for business' to make M&P soaps...... 

I actually see a lot of little shops building their business on M&P soaps. So hang in there, there is a market. Just keep creating your soaps!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 2, 2008)

Melt and pour is so cool and gives artists the chance to be creative where cold process can be a bear to work with at times. I love them both.


----------



## cambree (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't tried M & P yet, but would like to soon.  I want to try with clear glycerine bases.  

There are lots of creative M & P found at Etsy too.  Here is one from  BarefootBathandBody online shop.  

*Heaven Black Tea Goat's Milk n Hemp Set of Three Star Soaps*





"Made with Goat's Milk and Hemp Seed Oil Glycerine soap bases.  You will get all three stars pictured...each weigh 3 ounces for a total of 9 ounces!".  All 3 for only $5.   I really love how the color turned out.  Very pretty!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow cambree that is a super cheap bargain!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Sep 4, 2008)

One of the nicest bars I've purchased was a MP bar from a fellow soaper. There's no shame in good MP soap.


----------

